# Lets see those full cooked brekkies



## jowwy (28 Mar 2021)

Well it is sunday


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2021)

I've just eaten mine, scramble eggs with cress on toast and black pudding


----------



## CentralCommuter (28 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Well it is sunday
> 
> View attachment 581016


Can you confirm you have both beans and small sausages and separate sausages?? That is inspired!


----------



## jowwy (28 Mar 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> Can you confirm you have both beans and small sausages and separate sausages?? That is inspired!


I can confirm


----------



## lazybloke (28 Mar 2021)

I hope these are fully cooked (not the spuds obvs)


----------



## tribanjules (28 Mar 2021)

Cycled 20km trip to buy this yesterday 😜


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2021)

One thing....HP !


----------



## roadrash (28 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> One thing....HP !



I dont think they will need credit to buy the full breakfast


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

Austerity breakfast. Missing mushrooms, fried tomatoes, fried bread, another egg, black pudding, white pudding.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2021)

whats a cooked breakfast ?

standard fare is a bowl of granola or 2 pieces of toast


----------



## Kajjal (28 Mar 2021)

I had bran flakes 

And now have breakfast envy. As soon as the local farm cafe opens again I will be in to attack the huge fried breakfast they do 

fried eggs, sausages, bacon , black pudding, fried potatoes, mushrooms, grilled tomatoes, baked beans, fried bread, toast and a coffee.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Mar 2021)

I'm also a bran flakes guy, with added sultanas, and blueberries if we've got 'em.
But on Sunday, it's the full-fat, no-holds-barred full English fry-up (really, no grilling!), but without any such things as black puddings. Or fried bread, but that's merely logistics, not preference!


----------



## theclaud (29 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Well it is sunday
> 
> View attachment 581016


There's an egg-bean proximity issue here.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (29 Mar 2021)

theclaud said:


> There's an egg-bean proximity issue here.



Use a sausage as a breakwater...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Mar 2021)

LCpl Boiled Egg said:


> Use a sausage as a breakwater...


A bund, shirley? Satan's semen, beans 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunding


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (29 Mar 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> A bund, shirley? Satan's semen, beans
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunding



Never heard of the word bunding... you learn something new every day! I don't mind beans and at least there are no hash browns... and that bacon looks very good indeed!


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2021)

No black pudding? 

Otherwise looking good, maybe a hash brown or two instead of those little sausages


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

Kajjal said:


> I had bran flakes
> 
> And now have breakfast envy. As soon as the local farm cafe opens again I will be in to attack the huge fried breakfast they do
> 
> fried eggs, sausages, bacon , black pudding, fried potatoes, mushrooms, grilled tomatoes, baked beans, fried bread, toast and a coffee.


Sounds like a decent starter that.
What will the main course be ??


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Mar 2021)

I'll leave this here - a fun and rather extensive thread on a similar theme, now approaching Vol 3 

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=&t=1882487


----------



## jowwy (29 Mar 2021)

potsy said:


> No black pudding?
> 
> Otherwise looking good, maybe a hash brown or two instead of those little sausages


the sausage come with the beans, so im not throwing them away........


----------



## jayonabike (19 Apr 2021)

Monday morning fry up on the bbq Yes I know I forgot the beans!


----------



## T4tomo (19 Apr 2021)

looks very good and all the better for no beans. I hope you had help eating all that lot!


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Monday morning fry up on the bbq Yes I know I forgot the beans!
> View attachment 584707


Accy will never eat all that,and if he spills grease on his blazer all hell will break out.


----------



## jowwy (19 Apr 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Monday morning fry up on the bbq Yes I know I forgot the beans!
> View attachment 584707


jay.....how do you clean that grill top?.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> jay.....how do you clean that grill top?.


I scrape any excess food off wash with warm water whilst it’s still hot. The next time I use it while it’s heating up I wipe over with olive oil on kitchen paper


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

Why not as its friday


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Why not as its friday
> 
> View attachment 611656



We've been through this before, but...



theclaud said:


> There's an egg-bean proximity issue here.


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> We've been through this before, but...


Not for me there isnt…….


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2021)

Nothing wrong with eggy bean juice. Also sausage and beans with sausages - he knows how to live.


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Nothing wrong with eggy bean juice.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Oct 2021)

If beans are involved, then the sausage should be used as a natural breakwater between the egg and beans.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Oct 2021)

no beans on this one... but it looked so good I had to photograph it.


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

I have no issue with egg and bean juice mixing…..in fact i double dip my toast/bread into both for added taste…


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> If beans are involved, then the sausage should be used as a natural breakwater between the egg and beans.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> no beans on this one... but it looked so good I had to photograph it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 611691


Those eggs look decidedly snotty


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> I have no issue with egg and bean juice mixing…..in fact i double dip my toast/bread into both for added taste…


Can't stand it myself...... egg and beans MUST stay separate.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> View attachment 611693


I think cafes should have a 'Partridge Approved' window sticker when they adopt this more than sensible rule. This way, I could safely order breakfast knowing full well that the beans will not be spooned right on top of the egg 

As things currently stand, when in an unfamiliar establishment, I tread with extreme caution and request no beans.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Oct 2021)

Beans are dayglo thugs and have no place on a breakfast plate.

There, I said it 😊


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

I care for no one elses rules….especially if your eating black pudding, i mean what are you thinking.

but each to their own right…..


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> *I care for no one elses rules*….especially if your eating black pudding, i mean what are you thinking.
> 
> but each to their own right…..


that is evident from this picture...





...it's not even 'full'


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> that is evident from this picture...
> View attachment 611714
> 
> 
> ...it's not even 'full'


What???


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Oct 2021)

A FEB comprises:

*Core ingredients*
Egg, fried
Bacon
Sausage
Tomato - fresh or tinned plum
Bread, fried or toasted - must have started life as white and be sliced/sliceable

*Options*
Black pudding
Hash brown
Mushrooms

*Wrong things*
Beans
Eggs, any version other than fried
Anything green
Beans again - Satan's semen
Any other bread than sliced white bread
Children's food - I'm looking at you, waffles

Sauce, if applied, is brown, not red (red is for children)
Piling of food is not acceptable - this is not some fancy restaurant, we deal in discrete ingredients, to be mixed later, as desired
Regional variations are available

Those are the rules 😊


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

Cant a guy enjoy a breakfast without having to obey someones stupid pathetic rules………


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> A FEB comprises:
> 
> *Core ingredients*
> Egg, fried
> ...


It says hash browns…….it was a hash brown waffle


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Cant a guy enjoy a breakfast without having to obey someones stupid pathetic rules………


Can a guy who starts a light-hearted thread get into the spirit of his own thread 

Waffles - too close to children's food, even if comprised of potato - I mean, a hash brown triangle's a bit avante-garde fgs!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Oct 2021)

God I love black pudding, a full breakfast is never quite the same or complete once you've got into the Irish / Scottish habit of black or white pudding with your breakfast. 
In fact I can do away with most of the other breakfast items so long as the plate has tattie scone / potato farl, eggs and black pudding at a minimum. Everything else is just along for the ride or making up the numbers.


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Can a guy who starts a light-hearted thread get into the spirit of his own thread
> 
> Waffles - too close to children's food, even if comprised of potato - I mean, a triangle's a bit avante-garde fgs!


The spirit of the thread, would be adding pictures of your own cooked breakfasts and not adding rules and criticising others for what they post…….thats what i see as the spirit of a thread.

Not derailing by adding abitury rules of what should be on said breakfast. Cant we just enjoy the pictures and salavate over some one eleses choices……


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> God I love black pudding, a full breakfast is never quite the same or complete once you've got into the Irish / Scottish habit of black or white pudding with your breakfast.
> In fact I can do away with most of the other breakfast items so long as the plate has tattie scone / potato farl, eggs and black pudding at a minimum. Everything else is just along for the ride or making up the numbers.


Whats a potato farl???


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Oct 2021)

My irreducible ingredient is tomato


jowwy said:


> The spirit of the thread, would be adding pictures of your own cooked breakfasts and not adding rules and criticising others for what they post…….thats what i see as the spirit of a thread.
> 
> Not derailing by adding abitury rules of what should be on said breakfast. Cant we just enjoy the pictures and salavate over some one eleses choices……


Fair enough, enjoy your thread 😊


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> My irreducible ingredient is tomato
> 
> Fair enough, enjoy your thread 😊


not a tomato fan…..but i do grow them for the Mrs


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Whats a potato farl???


Just the Irish name for that mixture of mashed potato and flour which is then griddled as a flat cake. The Scots call it a tattie/ potato scone, the northern English call it a potato cake. What's it called in Wales? I'm sure you must have it there being celtic but I've not heard a Welsh name for it somehow!


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> I care for no one elses rules….especially if your eating black pudding, i mean what are you thinking.
> 
> but each to their own right…..


Agree, black pudding a complete no-no for me, but beans? Bring 'em on! 
As you say, each to their own.


----------



## jowwy (2 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Just the Irish name for that mixture of mashed potato and flour which is then griddled as a flat cake. The Scots call it a tattie/ potato scone, the northern English call it a potato cake. What's it called in Wales? I'm sure you must have it there being celtic but I've not heard a Welsh name for it somehow!


Tbh ive never had one, so not really sure what the welsh name for one would be


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> A FEB comprises:
> 
> *Core ingredients*
> Egg, fried
> ...


Other than the highlighted, which is clearly a typo as nobody in their right mind would consider fresh tomato, you're pretty well spot on

The bread must be as plastic as possible, Warburtons thick white sliced ideally


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Tbh ive never had one, so not really sure what the welsh name for one would be


I had to do some research as it was bugging me not knowing, the Welsh do eat them apparently but not as widely as the other areas. They're apparently either just referred to as potato cakes, or the more romantic _teisennau tatws._ 
The latter phrase appearing to be rich in anagram tomfoolery possibilities.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2021)

A breakfast is not complete without a couple of hash browns. 

Tomatoes & mushrooms have no place though


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> What???


The obvious starting place is those beans & mini sausages... they really are one of the lowest forms of processed meat. You've slightly redeemed yourself by adding some proper sausages. 
Bacon medallions? 
No mushrooms and/or black pudding means it's not a 'full' breakfast by any stretch of the imagination. 
Even my own pictured breakfast isn't 'full' due to the lack of beans 

@potsy... Hash browns belong only on a vege/vegan breakfast


----------



## jowwy (2 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> The obvious starting place is those beans & mini sausages... they really are one of the lowest forms of processed meat. You've slightly redeemed yourself by adding some proper sausages.
> Bacon medallions?
> No mushrooms and/or black pudding means it's not a 'full' breakfast by any stretch of the imagination.
> Even my own pictured breakfast isn't 'full' due to the lack of beans
> ...


1. I never said it was a full breakfast
2. there are no bacon medallions on the plate ( need to go to specsavers)
3. Beans and sausage in a can is not about the meat content, but the added flavour to the beans
4. Black pudding is disgusting and should never adourn the plate of any meal, never alone a cooked breakfast….

5. a full cook breakfast is what ever some one wants it to be, in the words of a michelin starred chef “ food has no rules, you can do whatever suites you and your pallette and no one can say otherwise”

hope this helps …..if it doesnt a revert back to No.1


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> 4. Black pudding is disgusting and should never adourn the plate of any meal, never alone a cooked breakfast….


I'm afraid I have to endorse this completely. Mushrooms, tomatoes, even hash browns. But never ever black pudding.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Oct 2021)

Couple of things I can't let slide...
Sausage & beans in a can are pro
Beans and seperate proper sausages are pro

The two mixed are lunacy. Just sayin'

edit: and as for potato waffles...
less breakfast more n00bfest


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> 1. I never said it was a full breakfast


See thread title.


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> They're apparently either just referred to as potato cakes, *or the more romantic *_*teisennau tatws.*_


No one says that - in South Wales at least. Sadly I don't think they are popular down here. The plus side is that I get dozens from the supermarket reduced to about 30p a packet, and stick them in the freezer. Blasus iawn.


----------



## FrankCrank (3 Oct 2021)

In days of yore (pre Covid) we often found ourselves in touristy places, and I made it my priority to track down the best Full English in the locale. One place had a comprehensive brekkie menu, starting from the lightweight excuse of a full Monty, all the way up to what they called a 'Gut Buster'. I managed the lesser 'big breakfast' on several occasions, but the summit was never reached. I think if you starved yourself the whole of the previous day, you might have been a worthy contender. I did a search to see if I could include a copy of their menu here, but alas they appear to have folded - shame.


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> No one says that - in South Wales at least. Sadly I don't think they are popular down here. The plus side is that I get dozens from the supermarket reduced to about 30p a packet, and stick them in the freezer. Blasus iawn.


Come to think of it, I doubt they say it in the north either. The other word for cake is cacen, which I've always disliked as it sounds a bit, well... scatological.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> Come to think of it, I doubt they say it in the north either. The other word for cake is cacen, which I've always disliked as it sounds a bit, well... scatological.


Isn't there also deisen or something?


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Oct 2021)

I don’t get black pudding, it’s blood with suet and oatmeal mixed in, it just sounds disgusting, white pudding isn’t much better except instead of blood it is bone marrow.

I personally don’t like beans or mushrooms or a whole tomato on account of not liking the textures so I struggle to get a FEB which to me is fried eggs,deep fried bread, hash browns, bacon, sausage and tomato sauce.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Oct 2021)

@theclaud I've just put deisen tatws into the duolingo dictionary and it says potato cake! All those hours of mine toiling away have paid off!


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Isn't there also deisen or something?


Yup that's just the singular of teisennau (mentioned above by CT), with a soft mutation. 

Back on topic, tho, a Full Welsh should include cockles and laverbread.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> Come to think of it, I doubt they say it in the north either. The other word for cake is cacen, which I've always disliked as it sounds a bit, well... scatological.


Yeah it was only what I'd picked up from half hearted Internet research as Jowwy didn't know and I wondered, it is always good to hear from someone locally who knows.


----------



## jowwy (3 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> See thread title.


Thats right my thread title of a about 6 months ago….and since when do people like you, do what the thread title says??? Oh thats right never….

i mean i cant see a picture of your full cooked breakfast with the above post…..and the thread title says lets see them


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Thats right my thread title of a about 6 months ago….and since when do people like you, do what the thread title says??? Oh thats right never….
> 
> i mean i cant see a picture of your full cooked breakfast with the above post…..and the thread title says lets see them




View: https://youtu.be/Dkk9gvTmCXY


Right well I'm all for lax rules - I was merely pointing out the obvious. As it happens I've been veering away from the full fry-up for a while anyway. My weekend breakfast these days is more likely to look something like this...


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2021)

Full scottish, not eating, just dreaming about one ....


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2021)

Plus two slices of buttered toast and Marmite.


----------



## jowwy (3 Oct 2021)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 611926
> 
> 
> Plus two slices of buttered toast and Marmite.


Mushrooms are ok, but defo not tomatos and even worse, marmite…….


----------



## figbat (3 Oct 2021)

Tomatoes of any kind can do one - it’s a fried breakfast, not a salad.
Beans are essential as a moistening agent across the plate.
Eggs - can’t stand fried ones (or boiled or poached) so it’s scrambled for me. I recognise that the fried egg is de riguer but try as I might I just can’t like them.
Inspired by this thread we‘re having all day breakfast for tea tonight. Cycled down to the farm shop earlier to pick up bacon, sausages, eggs and mushrooms. Don’t like it? Don’t eat it!


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> Beans are essential as a moistening agent across the plate.


Superfluous if you have the tomatoes.


----------



## theclaud (3 Oct 2021)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 611926
> 
> 
> Plus two slices of buttered toast and Marmite.


Have you got TWO jars of Marmite, or is it sat in front of a mirror?


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2021)

theclaud said:


> Have you got TWO jars of Marmite, or is it sat in front of a mirror?


Two jars, both almost empty, new one in stock.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Mushrooms are ok, but defo not tomatos and even worse, marmite…….


As you said earlier, each to his own!


----------



## jowwy (3 Oct 2021)

DCBassman said:


> As you said earlier, each to his own!


Totally agree


----------



## JtB (4 Oct 2021)

Since retiring I’ve rediscovered the joy of porridge and all the lovely things you can add to it (such as fruits, yogurt, honey, seeds).


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Oct 2021)

JtB said:


> Since retiring I’ve rediscovered the joy of porridge and all the lovely things you can add to it (such as fruits, yogurt, honey, seeds).
> View attachment 612061


Jowwy would put beans & sausages in that! 



DCBassman said:


> View attachment 611926
> 
> 
> Plus two slices of buttered toast and Marmite.


looks good but too many tomatoes. Swap one out for at least half a slice of black pudd... and swap one slice of toast for some fried bread.

As cyclists, we can cope with the cholesterol


----------



## jowwy (4 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Jowwy would put beans & sausages in that!
> 
> 
> looks good but too many tomatoes. Swap one out for at least half a slice of black pudd... and swap one slice of toast for some fried bread.
> ...


no - not a porridge fan tbh.....but im pretty sure you would crumble up a black pudding in it, like an oreo


----------



## JtB (4 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> no - not a porridge fan tbh.....but im pretty sure you would crumble up a black pudding in it, like an oreo


I love black pudding and I also love porridge, but the two together


----------



## StuAff (4 Oct 2021)

JtB said:


> I love black pudding and I also love porridge, but the two together


Quite!


----------



## BrumJim (4 Oct 2021)

Arncliffe Arms, Glaisdale, North Yorkshire 2019.

Best Full English I have ever had, mostly due to having done Coast-to-Coast-in-a-day the day before. This was accompanied by several slices of toast and followed a bowl of cereal. It all disappeared remarkably quickly.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (4 Oct 2021)

I've never beaten the one I had at Gary Wilmot's wedding.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> and swap one slice of toast for some fried bread.
> 
> As cyclists, we can cope with the cholesterol


Unfortunately, not the case...Or even close to it.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

Rare, for me, a cooked breakfast. Usually porage or cereals..

Sadly missing Black Pud 😔


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

Two small fried eggs on toast this morning


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Oct 2021)

Does nobody trim stalks from mushrooms any more?


----------



## jowwy (6 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Does nobody trim stalks from mushrooms any more?


yes i do.......


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Does nobody trim stalks from mushrooms any more?


Only if it got sh1t on it


----------



## DCBassman (6 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Does nobody trim stalks from mushrooms any more?


No. Why?


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Oct 2021)

LCpl Boiled Egg said:


> I've never beaten the one I had at Gary Wilmot's wedding.



I could eat three of those, except I'd be dead. Cholesterol. Scottish people eat it


----------



## FrankCrank (7 Oct 2021)

Rustled up a full English omelette:





Stuffed with ham, mushrooms, cheese, onion and bell peppers.
Got lucky on the cheese front, local supermarket had packs for half price, with a long date remaining, so grabbed a dozen.
Dragon fruit is in season, added that to the feast:


----------



## T4tomo (7 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Does nobody trim stalks from mushrooms any more?


why would you waste a perfectly edible and tasty part of the mushroom? if its got a bit of soil /compost on you might trim the very end of it


----------



## T4tomo (7 Oct 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Rustled up a full English omelette:
> View attachment 612414
> 
> Stuffed with ham, mushrooms, cheese, onion and bell peppers.
> ...


dragon fruit looks good you lucky devil. do you get custard apples out there - they blew my mind when I had them


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Does nobody trim stalks from mushrooms any more?



Nope, why would you do that ?


----------



## figbat (7 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> why would you waste a perfectly edible and tasty part of the mushroom? if its got a bit of soil /compost on you might trim the very end of it


This. I usually remove a thin slice from the very end and make sure it’s all clean, but the whole lot goes in.


----------



## FrankCrank (7 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> dragon fruit looks good you lucky devil. do you get custard apples out there - they blew my mind when I had them


Yeah, we get custard apples (sometimes called sugar apples), but not in season now. We have them growing in our garden, as well as mangoes. Neighbour supplied the dragon fruit, and some longans. Favourite is durian, when in season.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> This. I usually remove a thin slice from the very end and make sure it’s all clean, but the whole lot goes in.


I just rinse mine, bit of added soil never killed anyone !


----------



## T4tomo (7 Oct 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Favourite is durian, when in season.


You're welcome to that, I just don't get what the fuss is about.


----------



## flake99please (10 Oct 2021)

Should keep me going until lunchtime. 🤣


----------



## stephec (10 Oct 2021)

An eight mile run yesterday morning was followed by this, and keeping it healthy it was using the air fryer. 😊


----------



## FrankCrank (10 Oct 2021)

stephec said:


> An eight mile run yesterday morning was followed by this, and keeping it healthy it was using the air fryer. 😊
> 
> View attachment 612891


Hope I'm mistaken - that looks suspiciously like spam on that plate..............the horror, the horror


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2021)

I used to have a fry up heart attack breakfast every Sunday but now cannot be bothered and just have my usual pinhead oatmeal porridge with milk but no other fancy additives.
The best fry ups used to be on Calmac MV LOTI and I often had a Calmac breakfast when I had been driving overnight.


----------



## stephec (10 Oct 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Hope I'm mistaken - that looks suspiciously like spam on that plate..............the horror, the horror


A fried spam and egg barm is food of the gods.


----------

